
Will the iPhone Meet its Match from a Modern Day DOS? - raganwald
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/08/18/will-the-iphone-meet-its-match-from-a-modern-day-dos/
======
bdfh42
One fundamental difference between the early PC market and the current smart
phone market seems to have escaped the author. The IBM PC and DOS were adopted
by corporate IT departments - long before there was a mass market for PCs. In
fact the dominance of the IBM PC format developed alongside a very healthy
"home computer" market that ultimately collapsed and coalesced into the
current games console market.

We have a healthy list of phone OS contenders battling it out for market
share. As a developer, it would be nice to see one clear dominant winner but
as a consumer I prefer choice.

------
goodkarma
>> Will Apple again lose its to early technical lead to a generic platform
like DOS?

Isn't "Windows Mobile" a "generic platform"? Didn't that come out years before
the iPhone?

Aside from that, the biggest looming threat is probably Android..

~~~
stcredzero
Does Apple mind losing its "lead"? If they continue to command a significant
minority of the smartphone market, isn't this a viable business?

------
bvttf
This graph: [http://www.roughlydrafted.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/08/200...](http://www.roughlydrafted.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/08/200808161632-1.jpg) weirds me out how it suddenly
overlaps in the last segment.

